# PR after PHD in Aus



## Alimari (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi, I have a general question and appreciate any help,

I have my BSc and MSc in Electrical Engineering from my home country and just finished my PHD in computer science from RMIT in Melbourne.

I have no work experience and have been studying up to now that I am 30. My husband has a BSc, MSc too.

Can I apply for PR? Which visa should I apply for? 189?
For assessing my skills do I need to assess my PHD or only BSc?
About CDR for BSc can I have three episodes like this : BSc final project, MSc project and PHD project?

Best regards.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You'd need to see if there is any occupation that matches with your degree and lack of work experience, however most occupations do require at least some experience which is gained AFTER you've completed your education. If you are able to get a positive skills assessment without experience, you'd then need to see if you can gain 60 points towards a visa.


----------



## Alimari (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi Maggie,
Thanks for the rreply I know that my field is demanded and I will obtain up to 75 points but my question is mainly about technicality. Since I have PHD from AUS I dont need work experience. But im not sure how to write CDR only based on education


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I wrote my CDR for Engineers Australia only based on education. Just write about some of your more significant research and academic projects.


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

What was your research topic?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

You graduated from a Victoria university. So you can get a free state nomination and Victorian government kind of promises (2 weeks instead of 12 weeks) that it would be faster:
International Student Graduates Visa Options & Job Information - Live in Victoria


----------



## Alimari (Aug 16, 2015)

spark92 said:


> You graduated from a Victoria university. So you can get a free state nomination and Victorian government kind of promises (2 weeks instead of 12 weeks) that it would be faster


Hi Spark,

Does this mean that if I don't have a job right now I can't apply for PR? (I am on student visa of my husband).

Best regards


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Alimari said:


> Hi Spark,
> 
> Does this mean that if I don't have a job right now I can't apply for PR? (I am on student visa of my husband).
> 
> Best regards


If you have completed your PhD at RMIT then you don't need to have a job (state sponsors you not employer). The only condition is you have to live in Victoria state for 2 years. What did you research on?


----------



## Alimari (Aug 16, 2015)

spark92 said:


> If you have completed your PhD at RMIT then you don't need to have a job (state sponsors you not employer). The only condition is you have to live in Victoria state for 2 years. What did you research on?


Hi
Thanks a lot. 

My research was in computer vision & statistics, the PHD degree says computer science, it is still considered engineering right?

Best regards


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Alimari said:


> Hi
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> My research was in computer vision & statistics, the PHD degree says computer science, it is still considered engineering right?
> ...


Yeah, you just need to get an ACS assessment, but the problem is they might require work experience. Not too sure how that works with PhD. Just contact ACS and ask them if you can get an assessment done. If you worked while doing PhD then they might count that experience too...


----------



## MQ_haibin (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Alimari,

I graduated last year holding PHD degree in CS. For CS, you must have work experience or PY to pass skill assessment. The only things good for PHD is 5 more points. 

Anyway, I suggest that you'd better get skill assessment for engineer with your Bcs instead of CS, which do not need any experience to past assessment. But they care more about your courses taken during your Bsc, then write 3 CDRs. You do have the same situation with one of my colleagues who just got skill assessment for engineering.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You'd need to see if there is any occupation that matches with your degree and lack of work experience, however most occupations do require at least some experience which is gained AFTER you've completed your education. If you are able to get a positive skills assessment without experience, you'd then need to see if you can gain 60 points towards a visa.


This is slightly off topic. I have received my 189 visa grant. Can I consider enrolling for educational programme such as PhD? (I suppose I am allowed to do so on 189).
Is educational aid available for masters/PhD programmes?


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

evangelist said:


> This is slightly off topic. I have received my 189 visa grant. Can I consider enrolling for educational programme such as PhD? (I suppose I am allowed to do so on 189).
> Is educational aid available for masters/PhD programmes?


Yes, You can enroll.Some institute offer aid also for PhD.


----------



## Alimari (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for your reply and information. You are right 
i should get skill assessment for engineer.




MQ_haibin said:


> Hi Alimari,
> 
> I graduated last year holding PHD degree in CS. For CS, you must have work experience or PY to pass skill assessment. The only things good for PHD is 5 more points.
> 
> Anyway, I suggest that you'd better get skill assessment for engineer with your Bcs instead of CS, which do not need any experience to past assessment. But they care more about your courses taken during your Bsc, then write 3 CDRs. You do have the same situation with one of my colleagues who just got skill assessment for engineering.


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

*Cdr*

I am an engineer and can help for your CDR needed for assessment.


----------



## Alimari (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks monomegh. I really appreciate your help. I sent a privet message for you




manomegh said:


> I am an engineer and can help for your CDR needed for assessment.


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks. I will reply this week only.


----------

